# Top notch water heater install lol



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

What's wrong with this pic









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

They should have used red pex for the t&p. Now someone will mistake that as a cold outlet and could scald themselves trying to drink from it. Hehehe, I'm just picturing that scenario in my head, someone outside with their head under the t&p 90 yelling to their friend inside to open up that fancy "water heater side faucet."


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

listen im gona warn you to stop following me around and posting pics of my work , thats a quality install...:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:
thats what happens when home depot sells shark bite fittings and water heaters....hack time..


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> listen im gona warn you to stop following me around and posting pics of my work , thats a quality install...:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:
> thats what happens when home depot sells shark bite fittings and water heaters....hack time..


Lol quality install!!!! Manager at Walmart said a local plumbing company in Myrtle Beach did this and billed Walmart 2,500

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

powellmatthew76 said:


> Lol quality install!!!! Manager at Walmart said a local plumbing company in Myrtle Beach did this and billed Walmart 2,500
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


what hes says and what happened is 2 different things...ask to see the invoice..I bet a few Walmart employees did the install...


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Bx isn't secured on top of water heater and that's a expensive relief valve discharge line... cant see where it goes but has to discharge minimum 12" from floor here anyways


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@powellmatthew76

Go here :

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/winners-65210/


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

Tango said:


> @powellmatthew76
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god!! These are classic. I could look at these for days

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

powellmatthew76 said:


> My god!! These are classic. I could look at these for days
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Better start looking at those now, because I post several jobs each week. You should read my soaps too, if you like drama that is. Do not drain clean without gloves and eat popcorn in the evening reading the soaps...:wink::wink:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Needs earthquake straps


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Needs earthquake straps





No, only if it's installed within 500 miles of your mom. OH!! BURNN!!!!!!




lolz jk I couldn't resist.








.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> No, only if it's installed within 500 miles of your *Mother in Law*. OH!! BURNN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look up I corrected it for you! :biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> No, only if it's installed within 500 miles of your mom. OH!! BURNN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you have been binge watching " that 70s show"..LMAO


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

[SIZE="4" Nothing really is wrong with this picture
as ]I have seen sooo much worse........ 

he has shut off valves on both hot and cold lines.... flex connectors
to the heater which are ok.....
the power line looks to be in corregated metal 

a therm exp tank on the 
heater might be in order

putting the heater on bricks
in a catch pan would be nice....

wasted money on shark bite elbows on the t + p valve 
that could have been done in cpvc fittings.....


earth quake straps are for only certain areas of the usa....




..


----------

